# Problems with pump after back-flushing Silvia.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

I've had my Silvia that I bought from mrboots2u for a couple of years now and have cleaned it regularly with cafiza. I did the usual today and when Id finished I tried to run some water through a few minutes later and the pump seemed to start up fine but no water came through the shower screen at all. Since then I've fiddled with the pipes in the reservoir and it seemed that water was being returned via one of the pipes back into the tank. When I took the pipes out it made the usual grinding noise which it makes when the water supply is depleted but upon returning the pipes to the res it carried on making the noise so I'm reluctant to mess with it any longer. The hot water was pumping through the steam wand fine until I took the pipes out.

Any thought's on what can be done to get it running again other than the obvious of buying a new pump?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Silvia

This post over on CG might be useful - http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/625967

Good luck


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Blocked solenoid?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Also try removing the shower plate/dispersion block to see if there are any obstructions visible?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. After reading the link to coffee geek it appears that the solenoid is the most likely culprit froggystyle so I'll buy a new one on pay day and swap it out. They're only £14 so hopefully it will be a cheap fix.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Buy a new pump. The manufacture is Ulka and the model is EX5.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Might be worth reading this and have a clean first?

Also good if you do change it,


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anybody tell me which three way solenoid I should be looking for? I thought I'd found the right one but can't remember where I saw it now.


----------

